
Pushing files around with silly and unusual methods - ingve
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/02/18/ftp/
======
AceJohnny2
Tangentially, back in the early-2000s, we used something called FlashFXP which
was just a fine GUI over FTP's "feature" that the control and data channels
were separate.

With that, you could, from a thin pipe, connect to 2 FTP servers that had a
fat pipe between them, and transfer files between those two.

This was popular for file-sharing, especially since you'd never actually end
up with the files on _your_ computer, so, plausible deniability.

------
FearNotDaniel
I'm going to read between the lines and assume that she did at least
_consider_ copying the file onto a USB stick/portable hard drive, but chose
not to because hacking together an FTP or SSH connection would be more _fun_.

